# Partner 351 (Poulain?) Plastic fantastique or disposable saw?



## Taxed Mind (Jun 24, 2009)

"Inherited" a Partner 351 recently and have had a look here to see what people thought of it. Apparently it appears to be a home owners model, but what exactly does that mean? That it is only for occasional use, underpowered, etc, or does it mean that it is unreliable and should never be used by a professional with real work to do. Not particularly sure yet of it's capabilities as I have no work for it yet. It is a plastic body so I suppose light to use, the chain looks really lightweight somehow in comparison to my other saws.

I also saw some references to the fact that the Partner 351 was made by Poulain. Is that a good thing or not? I have never seen or heard of Poulain here. Although this Partner is branded as "Partner Sweden" the Serial plate stated it is made in the US.

I have no need for this saw at the moment as I have others to work with when work is needing done, but it's always good to know the saw's limitations in case it needs to come out the store and earn it's keep for a while.

Thanks in advance

TM


----------



## Mike Van (Jun 24, 2009)

If you move this over to the chainsaw forum, a lot more will read it.


----------



## Taxed Mind (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks Mike I have done so now. Still trying to find my way around all the different forums here.

TM


----------



## Billy_Bob (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a similar "homeowner chainsaw" which I used as a backup saw. But the darn thing never ran! I spent a considerable amount of time trying to get the thing to run. The ratio was 50 minutes spent fixing it to every 10 minutes of running time. Seriously!

And the thing was I didn't want to spend much money for a seldom used backup saw...

But I realized that when I needed a backup saw (because another saw was stuck or not working) then I needed one which was reliable and would start. So I forked out the cash for a small Stihl. End of my headaches!

I gave the "homeowner saw" to a friend who had one just like it. He only uses his saw about once a year for trimming a few branches. I said I was giving it to him on the condition that it was for parts only and he was NOT to call me asking me to fix it.

Now I do still have a very small electric Poulan. It is low RPM and has a safety chain and safety bar. Very light weight. This is great for safely sawing a few limbs on trees or sawing the roots on stumps. The root sawing wrecks the chain, but for $11 (chain) you can get rid of that stump! On this I have had to replace the electric switch and the "oiler" does not work much at all, so need to pour oil directly on the chain. Basically you get what you pay for.


----------



## ChainsawTech (Feb 10, 2010)

Taxed Mind said:


> I also saw some references to the fact that the Partner 351 was made by Poulain. Is that a good thing or not? I have never seen or heard of Poulain here. Although this Partner is branded as "Partner Sweden" the Serial plate stated it is made in the US.



Its basically a McCulloch MAC 335 rebadged as a Partner 351 all the parts are the same just the plastics are different colours. 

Made in Arizona USA by Husqvarna Outdoor Products (Sweden) (AYP, Flymo, Jonsered, McCulloch, Partner, Poulan Pro, Weed Eater ect) all have the same parent company

Most of the old 3** series and 4** series McCulloch chainsaws I get returned are due to user error, "wont cut" due to blunt chain or the clutch cover has been scorched and or the brake band damaged because the user has reved the engine up with the brake on just fixed the newest version the Mac 4-20 XT today as the engine was "seized"... there was a small yorkstone gravel chipping lodged in between the flywheel and engine casing. don't know how it got there but I had to remove the flywheel to get it out

I've just bought one cheaply second hand as it needs a new chain brake handle, for the little use I'll use it for mostly chopping up firewood for a little wood burning heater I plan to get for my garage I'll probabbly chainge the bar and chain from the stock 13" to a 10" bar and chain I have. according to a partner "hobby cut" guide bar packet you can run them with a 18" bar


----------

